# .NET and More > ASP.NET And ASP.NET Core > VS 2015 how can i use arrows of down up left right in gridview asp.net

## Makumbi



----------


## jmcilhinney

That would be happening in the browser on the client so it would require JavaScript code.

----------


## Makumbi

```
<asp:GridView ID="StudentGridMarks" runat="server" BackColor="White" AutoGenerateColumns="False" AllowPaging="True" OnPageIndexChanging="OnPageIndexChanging" PageSize="45">
                            <Columns>
                                 <asp:TemplateField>
            <HeaderTemplate>
                <asp:CheckBox ID = "chkAll" runat="server" AutoPostBack="true"  />
            </HeaderTemplate>
            <ItemTemplate>
                <asp:CheckBox ID="CheckBox1" runat="server" AutoPostBack="true"  />
            </ItemTemplate>
        </asp:TemplateField>
                                 <asp:TemplateField HeaderText="Admno">
                                     <EditItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox1" runat="server" Text='<%# Eval("admno") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </EditItemTemplate>
                                     <ItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:Label ID="Label1" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("admno") %>' Visible="False"></asp:Label>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="admno" runat="server" Height="16px" Text='<%# Eval("admno") %>' Width="70px"></asp:TextBox>
                                     </ItemTemplate>
                                 </asp:TemplateField>
                                 <asp:TemplateField HeaderText="Names">
                                     <EditItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox2" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Name") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </EditItemTemplate>
                                     <ItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:Label ID="Label2" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Name") %>' Visible="False"></asp:Label>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="Names" runat="server" Height="16px" Text='<%# Eval("Name") %>' Width="245px"></asp:TextBox>
                                     </ItemTemplate>
                                 </asp:TemplateField>
                                 <asp:TemplateField HeaderText="Class">
                                     <EditItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox3" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Class") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </EditItemTemplate>
                                     <ItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:Label ID="Label3" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Class") %>' Visible="False"></asp:Label>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="Classr" runat="server" Height="16px" Text='<%# Eval("Class") %>' Width="34px"></asp:TextBox>
                                     </ItemTemplate>
                                 </asp:TemplateField>
                                 <asp:TemplateField HeaderText="Stream">
                                     <EditItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox4" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Stream") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </EditItemTemplate>
                                     <ItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:Label ID="Label4" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Stream") %>' Visible="False"></asp:Label>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="Stream" runat="server" Height="16px" Text='<%# Eval("Stream") %>' Width="47px"></asp:TextBox>
                                     </ItemTemplate>
                                 </asp:TemplateField>
                                 <asp:TemplateField HeaderText="Score">
                                     <EditItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox5" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("score") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </EditItemTemplate>
                                     <ItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:Label ID="Label5" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("score") %>' Visible="False"></asp:Label>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="Score" runat="server" Height="16px" Text='<%# Eval("score") %>' Width="30px" AutoPostBack="True" OnTextChanged="Score_TextChanged"></asp:TextBox>
                                     </ItemTemplate>
                                 </asp:TemplateField>
                                 <asp:TemplateField HeaderText="Agg">
                                     <EditItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="TxtAgg" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Grade") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </EditItemTemplate>
                                     <ItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:Label ID="Label6" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Grade") %>' Visible="False"></asp:Label>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="Agg" runat="server" Height="16px" Text='<%# Eval("Grade") %>' Width="28px"></asp:TextBox>
                                     </ItemTemplate>
                                 </asp:TemplateField>
                                 <asp:TemplateField HeaderText="Remarks">
                                     <EditItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="txtRemarks" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Remark") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </EditItemTemplate>
                                     <ItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:Label ID="Label7" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("Remark") %>' Visible="False"></asp:Label>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="Remarks" runat="server" Height="16px" Text='<%# Eval("Remark") %>' Width="392px"></asp:TextBox>
                                     </ItemTemplate>
                                 </asp:TemplateField>
                                 <asp:TemplateField HeaderText="UserName">
                                     <EditItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox8" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("username") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </EditItemTemplate>
                                     <ItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:Label ID="Label8" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("username") %>' Visible="False"></asp:Label>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="Username" runat="server" Height="16px" Text='<%# Eval("username") %>' Width="89px"></asp:TextBox>
                                     </ItemTemplate>
                                 </asp:TemplateField>
                                 <asp:TemplateField HeaderText="DateTime">
                                     <EditItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="TextBox9" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("time") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </EditItemTemplate>
                                     <ItemTemplate>
                                         <asp:Label ID="Label9" runat="server" Text='<%# Bind("time") %>' Visible="False"></asp:Label>
                                         <asp:TextBox ID="DateTime" runat="server" Text='<%# Eval("time") %>'></asp:TextBox>
                                     </ItemTemplate>
                                 </asp:TemplateField>
                            </Columns>
                        </asp:GridView>
```

----------

